# Sustaiable rafting!!!! a basic paper on the subject



## Aengus (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting. I do wonder why there are no hypalon boats manufactured in the USA? I wonder if it is because the material itself is not manufactured here. If hypalon is not manufactured in the USA, I wonder why? Is it environmental regulations? 

If the material is made overseas, there is probably not a lot of cost difference in shipping material rolls versus rolled boats, so companies may be taking advantage of the cheap labor in the country where the hypalon material is actually processed.

The paper versus digital advertising is something I have wondered about as well. You have to look deeper than the surface. What is the impact of manufacturing the computer, display included, and what part of the product can be and is recycled. How far did it travel and by what method did the computer arrive in this country from the country of origin? Also, what about the power to run the computer? Not making an argument against digital and for paper. I am just saying comparing impact is not always cut and dry.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Interesting. I do wonder why there are no hypalon boats manufactured in the USA? I wonder if it is because the material itself is not manufactured here. If hypalon is not manufactured in the USA, I wonder why? Is it environmental regulations? 

Pure rummor but I have heard that aging hyplon plants (Dupont) just did have enought orders to sustain a rebuild of their plant. So, they shut down the plan. 

If the material is made overseas, there is probably not a lot of cost difference in shipping material rolls versus rolled boats, so companies may be taking advantage of the cheap labor in the country where the hypalon material is actually processed.

Sure, But let us not forget that these products are developed and tested in the usa. American engineers designed the materials and the manufacturing process for them. Welding machines, CNC, chemical formulas, preaty much everything used is thunked up in the USA and Chinese buy the technologies from us. When we buy Chinise made boats, alot of the money ends up in the usa. The guy who sales the boat or designs it makes more than the guy who physically made the boat. We turely live in global market place. 

The paper versus digital advertising is something I have wondered about as well. You have to look deeper than the surface. What is the impact of manufacturing the computer, display included, and what part of the product can be and is recycled. How far did it travel and by what method did the computer arrive in this country from the country of origin? Also, what about the power to run the computer? Not making an argument against digital and for paper. I am just saying comparing impact is not always cut and dry.

I believe that the idea is that companies will have computers even if they are a "papered" documantaion type plant. So, the idea is computers are hear to stay so use less papper by making your existing computer network work harder. I don't believe that most shops need to buy more computers to reduce paper comsumption and go digital. Also computers are going to use power no matter how much data they hold.


----------



## Aengus (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree that computers are here to stay. Doesn't make them more environmentally sound than paper. I don't have facts to make an argument here. I'm just saying turn everything over and and look at all sides. How toxic are computer monitors. How many millions of them are going out every day? Are they recycled? How are they recycled? Reading more stuff on computers instead of paper means more hours on the display and other parts which means they go bad sooner. What about operating system obsolescence which often forces implementing new hardware?

I am not arguing for paper. No one loves trees more than me. Cutting down trees is bad. But, is the carbon footprint of the manufacturing of all the plastic and other carbon based components in millions of computers killing more trees than paper production? Is the carbon footprint of long distance transportation of millions of computers worse than paper production? I don't know the answer. I am just posing the question.


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*Weak*

I believe NRS manufactures their boats in Mexico due to the Tax break provided by NAFTA.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok so much for the boats and advertizing. Now what about all the other stuff. Like paddles, oars, PFD's, stoves, tables, chairs, tents, pots, pans, straps, thermal protection, helmets, dry bags, storage boxes, etc. How many of these items are manufactured in the USA? How many are assembled here? Items like these can have a huge impact, they may not cost as much as a raft but when looked at how often they're replaced over the life of the raft they add up pretty fast. The USA has become a service society and we don't really make much here any more. That needs to change and this industry could be a driver for that change. Ya have to start somewhere.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't see how recycling and going paperless etc...has much to do with actual wilderness protection. If the developers, gas and oil companys decide to destroy some pristine area for profit it doesn't make any difference how you dispose of your trash.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ya gotta start some where


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

One positive thing about rafting - our equipment tends to be quite durable. Much of it is also serviceable at at lower cost than replacement.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually to me rafting is one of the few areas where I can purchase goods made in the USA and almost always the best quality rafting gear is still made here.
So it's a win win, you get the best quality gear and contribute to our economy in a positive way.

Raft and Cat, both made in Oregon (sotars)
Frames and boxes, hand made in the US (recretec, AAA)
Straps, drop bags all made by hand in CO.
Oars, US made Cataract oars.
Stove, fire pan, propane bottles all made in the US by Partner Steel.


----------



## erinc500 (Dec 12, 2011)

One observation I've made being a guide for 5 years is that clients tend to be the most environmentally unfriendly. We pick up hundreds of plastic water bottles off the shore and in the parks every year, but what we do find we always make sure to recycle.


----------

